# Elk with a shotgun



## wyogoob

Harvested a Wyoming bull elk with a 12 gauge shotgun.


The bull fell and slid under a log with his antlers bound up against a fallen tree above it. Between gravity and the two fallen trees the bull was two-blocked:


steep:


My GPS said the bull was 308 ft away when I shot it.

Weapon:
12 gauge Remington Model 870 ShurShot Cantilever
Timney trigger (spring and sear) set at 2lbs 12 oz
Burris Signature 1.5x6 scope
Sighted in 0" at 150 yards
2 3/4" Remington Premier Core-Lokt Ultra Copper Solid saboted slugs.

First shot was in the neck and the bull stopped, obviously hurt. Second and third shot missed. Fourth shot dropped the animal. Talk about lucky; it's very thick timber and at 100 yards the shooting windows are few and far between.

It was hot, the bull was large-bodied so I de-boned the beast, on a steep hill, alone. I'm just not a fan of de-boning any big game animal in the field but ya do what ya gotta do.

The log made a nice seat and I de-boned three quarters while sitting on it:


An honest 2 miles from the road
solo
64 yrs young
20 lbs overweight (my story)
no ATV
no camper
slept on the ground all but one night
no camp fire
no sleeping pad
had 3 wolves and a 300-lb black bear around camp

Got the elk and my camp off the mountain and to the road in one rainy day. I only had to pack out the head and the horns and one quarter. An old friend with stout horses hauled out two quarters and my backpack. A "new" friend carried out another quarter. Special place in heaven for those kind people.

Early start:


Not as hard as ptarmigan hunting but still tough nonetheless.

More later, the meat is a dang mess.


----------



## GeTaGrip

You are a stud goob. Congratulations on a hard earned bull.


----------



## Buckfinder

Congrats! You have to convince them to let you use a spear or dart gun next time.


----------



## wyogoob

Oh yeah; the bull was less than 75 yards from where I killed the 6x6 with a handgun last year.

We figure this is the 37th elk killed from this stand since 1988:


If you look at the arrow in this picture you'll find a bleached-out elk neck bone from a 5x5 taken in the exact same spot in 1994:


.


----------



## gdog

Fantastic! Hope you wore your newer boots.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Awesome going young fellow


----------



## GaryFish

Awesome report Goob! Thanks so much for sharing it with us. GREAT bull too. Well done Goob. Well done.

Any video of the wolves? ;-)


----------



## Cazador

Sweet I have always wanted to hunt big game with a shotgun. Maybe one day I will be able to realize that dream. Congrats on a great bull!


----------



## torowy

wow cool. I still need to take a big game animal with a shotgun.


----------



## Dunkem

Wow more memories. That is a special place.


----------



## CPAjeff

Congrats on the bull!


----------



## RandomElk16

Wow, you are a stud and have a great spot. Awesome Bulls every year.


----------



## longbow

Very good Goob! Congrats on a fine bull....and with a shotgun to boot. Yer a stud.


----------



## Bax*

Goob, ye be one bad arse sumbeatch.


----------



## wyogoob

GaryFish said:


> Awesome report Goob! Thanks so much for sharing it with us. GREAT bull too. Well done Goob. Well done.
> 
> Any video of the wolves? ;-)


I never seen them, never heard them. If they're on gut piles they'll be howling and growling. Three horseback hunting parties told me they seen them. One party supposedly seen 5 wolves, another group seen three wolves. A young man and his wife claimed they seen the pack of 5 wolves while hunting on foot across the canyon from my spike camp.

The wolves don't bother me much, but I don't trust a 300 pound black bear.


----------



## wyogoob

torowy said:


> wow cool. I still need to take a big game animal with a shotgun.


thanks

I'm not sold on these Ultra Copper Solid slugs I used. The exit wounds were the same size as the entry wounds......fast, flattest shooting slug out there and great penetration though.

I finished the elk off with a point blank shot to the neck and that slug didn't open up although that maybe the nature of the projectile at point blank. Got me, I'm going to ask Remington.

Exit hole after the bloodshot meat was trimmed away. The slug hit a bone squarely on each side of the chest cavity and never expanded:


----------



## massmanute

Is it a rifled bore or smooth bore?


----------



## wyogoob

massmanute said:


> Is it a rifled bore or smooth bore?


rifled

.


----------



## BigT

Cool. Nice bull...

I took a mule deer a few years ago with a shotgun with a rifled bore. Elk are much tougher than deer. The deer dropped dead with the one shot. In fact, we took two deer with the gun, both dropped dead with one sabot.


----------



## waspocrew

Dang - way too cool! Sounds like an awesome area to hunt.


----------



## mtnrunner260

Awesome job and you're a stud.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Goob, have you looked at Dixie Slugs yet. They have several slugs and loads specifically for big or dangerous game.


----------



## wyogoob

For the life of me I don't really know why I opted to use a 12 gauge shotgun for elk this year. Just not the best weapon choice, especially for a backpack hunt:

Cons
BC of Rem Ultra Copper Solid slugs = .200
BC of Foster-type slugs = .070
Range limited to 200 yards (slugs start to tumble after that)
Recoil is substantial
Loud
Not an easy firearm to sight in
Gun is heavy, @ 9lbs.
Ammo is heavy
Cantilever scope mount susceptible to bending.
ShurShot stock doesn't fit my shoulder when wearing a day pack.
Did I say heavy?
Can't wear a hat with a bill on it. 

Pros
Pump is much faster and smoother than a bolt action.
Great penetration
Considerable knockdown power 
Satisfies some sick underlying mental deficiency
My buds in Illinois think it's cool
Looks good on Facebook
You can shoot at yer gutpile and the concussion will kill every fly within 10 feet.

in the rain:


34° in Evanston this morning. The meat is OK but I still have some of it to clean up and re-bag.


----------



## wyogoob

LostLouisianian said:


> Goob, have you looked at Dixie Slugs yet. They have several slugs and loads specifically for big or dangerous game.


No, thanks for the tip. I will check them out.

.


----------



## swbuckmaster

What a stud!


----------



## wyogoob

Salvaged the slug from the "coup de gras" shot. Found the wad (yellow disc) too.

Lower left - 385 gr slug at 1900 fps:


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Nice going, goob! You sure have some interesting weapon choices. You're kind of like a honey badger. That 12 gauge copper slug looks like it did the job on your big bull, but how do they perform on road signs? I hope when I'm 33 years older and ten less pounds overweight I am still getting after it like you.


----------



## wyogoob

The shotgun slug has 8 capital letters; RPCLUBSS (Remington Premier Core-Lokt Ultra Bonded Sabot Slug). :mrgreen:


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Premier? Ultra? How could you go wrong?


----------



## Size Matters

Awesome Job Goob!!! I like how you mix it up with different weapons 8)8)8)


----------



## LostLouisianian

Size Matters said:


> Awesome Job Goob!!! I like how you mix it up with different weapons 8)8)8)


Anyone can kill an elk from a tree stand with a shotgun. I want to see him go caveman on an elk and jump out of the tree stand with a 50 pound rock and land on his back while hitting him on the head with the rock!!! ;-)


----------



## neverdrawn

LostLouisianian said:


> Anyone can kill an elk from a tree stand with a shotgun. I want to see him go caveman on an elk and jump out of the tree stand with a 50 pound rock and land on his back while hitting him on the head with the rock!!! ;-)


I'm not sure it's a good idea to challenge goob, he'll probably try it.
Great job, I hope I can still hunt when I'm 64 years young, let alone rough it like you do!


----------



## LostLouisianian

If he's anything like me he'll take the challenge. I quit counting broken bones at 25 broken bones. I suspect I'm in the mid 30's on them now.


----------



## wyogoob

LostLouisianian said:


> Anyone can kill an elk from a tree stand with a shotgun. I want to see him go caveman on an elk and jump out of the tree stand with a 50 pound rock and land on his back while hitting him on the head with the rock!!! ;-)


Uh............the rock weapon is OK as long as it generates 900 foot pounds of energy at 100 yards.

It's not a tree stand. It's just a tiny flat spot in the dark timber. The only improvement is a hook screwed in a tree to hang my rifle. I may install a cup holder. I always knock my coffee cup over when the elk wake me up.

.


----------



## wyogoob

*de-boned* weights:

hind - 60lb
hind 63lb
shoulder - 57lb
shoulder plus some neck - 65lb
tenderloin - 6.5lbs
heart - 3.2lb
piece a liver - 3.3lb
testicles - 0.2lb

total - *259.2lb*

The tongue came out with the head and the horns (it wasn't de-boned) 

.


----------



## GaryFish

Nice break-out on the eatins'. 

So what is next in the elk killing adventure? Flint lock?


----------



## wyogoob

GaryFish said:


> Nice break-out on the eatins'.
> 
> So what is next in the elk killing adventure? Flint lock?


I'm using one of those small portable luggage scales to weigh everything. They're really handy. 

By the looks of all the wild game meat, frozen and cured, at the Goobermeister Estate my next elk hunt won't be until 2023 at which point I'm thinkin' of using my old .35 Remington Model 141 pump.


----------



## hunting777

Congrats on a beauty of a elk and what a way to harvest him. Enjoy. I can't wait to see what recipes come from this. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish

Any plans to get one with the fig newton rifle? Or is that just for the goats?


----------



## wyogoob

GaryFish said:


> Any plans to get one with the fig newton rifle? Or is that just for the goats?


 The .256 Newton was an investment, but I've kinda grown fond of the thing.

I don't wanna scratch it. I don't carry a firearm in my hands when I pack into a remote spike camp so my firearm is in my pack and man, it can be a rough environment for a rifle in my backpack. Besides, I need two trekking poles, one in each hand, to "pull" my fat butt up the mountain.

.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> Harvested a Wyoming bull elk with a 12 gauge shotgun.
> .........................................................
> 
> An honest 2 miles from the road
> solo
> 64 yrs young
> 20 lbs overweight (my story)
> no ATV
> no camper
> slept on the ground all but one night
> no camp fire
> no sleeping pad
> had 3 wolves and a 300-lb black bear around camp
> 
> ...........................................................


Let me add to the list:
no binoculars
no spotting scope 
no rangefinder
no cell phone

top of da page!

.


----------



## Dunkem

Darn! I wanna be like you when I grow up:mrgreen:. You are a tuff snarky old buggar. Wish I could of shared the nuts with you.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Dunkem said:


> Darn! I wanna be like you when I grow up:mrgreen:. You are a tuff snarky old buggar. Wish I could of shared the nuts with you.


Somehow I think you meant the last sentence much differently than the way it sounded.... :grin:


----------



## wyogoob

7x6 1995, about 40 yards away from this year's bull:


----------



## wyogoob

5x5 1991, between this year's bull and my stand:


----------



## wyogoob

6x5 1996, this little guy is 19 paces from my stand:


----------



## wyogoob

The young man in this 1993 pic, now in his 30s, found out I had a bull down below my stand so he brought some horses up from the road and hauled out half my elk and my back pack! 


The 1993 5x5 in the pic above dropped in that little patch of grass, top left in this year's picture:


----------



## GaryFish

Sheesh Goob. All those elk in the same spot, and I can't even see the corral fence!  

I'd suggest that when you decide to retire, you auction off the GPS location of the spot to the highest bidder. You could probably retire 2-3 years earlier if you did!


----------



## wyogoob

6x6 1989 About 200 yards from the stand:


----------



## wyogoob

5x5 1987 About 75 yards from the stand:


Good grief, I've hijacked my own thread.

.


----------



## GaryFish

Sheesh Goob. How many of those are 5 points? From the looks of the antlers through the years, looks like dem bulls are all related. So just how many elk have you taken from this honey hole?


----------



## LostLouisianian

There is something very peculiar about that spot...it seems the person in the pictures is aging quite rapidly through the succession of pictures.... :shock:


----------



## Dunkem

Good grief that's a lot of elk.


----------



## wyogoob

GaryFish said:


> Sheesh Goob. How many of those are 5 points? From the looks of the antlers through the years, looks like dem bulls are all related. So just how many elk have you taken from this honey hole?


I wrote the number of points on the picture captions. Some have weak G3s (post #49), some have a small fork at G5-G6 that's hard to see (post #46), but yes, there are lots of 5x5s.

1988 6x6 (right) shot less than 40 yards behind the blue tent at camp and a 5x5 shot about 55 yards in front of our tents.


----------



## wyogoob

The 2014 6x6 handgun bull has weak G3s; actually it's horns are weak overall but it was an old bull. The hind quarters weighed 94lbs and 96lbs!:


----------



## wyogoob

Dunkem said:


> Good grief that's a lot of elk.


Makes ya wonder what the heck the all wolves are doing up there huh?

.


----------



## CPAjeff

Goob, this is a very cool thread! It is impressive to see an individual harvest so many elk from around the same location. The coolest part for me is to see that you aren't worried about shooting the biggest bull on the mountain (no offense intended). Anyone who sees this thread will clearly see that you enjoy being out in the mountains, hunting, and enjoying the spoils of your labor!


----------



## wyogoob

CPAjeff said:


> Goob, this is a very cool thread! It is impressive to see an individual harvest so many elk from around the same location. The coolest part for me is to see that you aren't worried about shooting the biggest bull on the mountain (no offense intended). Anyone who sees this thread will clearly see that you enjoy being out in the mountains, hunting, and enjoying the spoils of your labor!


Thank you.

2000 - small 6x5, couple hundred yards from the tent.


----------



## wyogoob

1997 spike 19 yards from the stand:


They're all trophies.

.


----------



## Dunkem

wyogoob said:


> The 2014 6x6 handgun bull has weak G3s; actually it's horns are weak overall but it was an old bull. The hind quarters weighed 94lbs and 96lbs!:


 What a great picture:!: The look on your face is awesome like you are sitting there just thinking of all the memories of that camp. Is that the thunderboomer?


----------



## wyogoob

Dunkem said:


> What a great picture:!: The look on your face is awesome like you are sitting there just thinking of all the memories of that camp. Is that the thunderboomer?


thanks

Yes, that's the thunderboomer. 90 yards from the stand.

.


----------



## GaryFish

So 37 elk from that spot in 27 years. That is amazing. If you are keeping those antlers, is there anywhere in the garage left to park the Goob-mo-bile?


----------



## wyogoob

GaryFish said:


> So 37 elk from that spot in 27 years. That is amazing. If you are keeping those antlers, is there anywhere in the garage left to park the Goob-mo-bile?


Yeah, 37 from "my stand" and I don't know how many other elk have been taken by us within 500 yards of that place. And then there's quite a few taken by other people during both the archery season and the rifle season.

I don't have a garage.

.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> 6x6 1989 About 200 yards from the stand:


In this 1996 picture the red arrow points to where the 1989 bull in the picture above was taken:


This bull was in our spike camp, in the dark, on opening morning. We spooked it out of camp and then at daybreak made a move on it only to push it out in the open in front of a guy from California who shot it from across the canyon.

Hearing the shot my son and I walked down the sage brush mountainside to see what was going on and ran into this nice bull standing broadside less than 50 yards away. We put our guns up to shoot it and the bull tipped over before we could pull the trigger. Good thing I guess, the elk was wounded, but the California dude that shot it couldn't find it. I went down the draw and got the guy, who was wandering around looking for blood, and brought him up to his bull and he finished it off.

Same gene pool as 1989; good G4 on the left, weaker G4 on right.


----------



## Al Hansen

You are a stud !


----------



## wyogoob

GaryFish said:


> So 37 elk from that spot in 27 years. That is amazing.......................


Thanks again.

I think what's really amazing is that we've only lost one elk in all those years. A friend of mine from Arkansas shot a spike out of "the stand" and it ran off wounded, in the rain, no blood trail. I found what I thought was it's skeleton the following year on the bow hunt. It's skull is piled up with all the others up by camp.

Hunting the dark timber the end of October is not for everyone. It's dark and cold, boring, and you can't see very far. Then there's all that shooting going on out in the open that you just can't help yourself to do a little "ambulance chasing" and go check it out.  But the elk get chased into the woods, calm down, and offer some easy close-range shooting. Most drop in their tracks.

Not everyone can, or will, hunt out of "the stand" so we get some elk out in the open, although seldom far from the tent or "the stand". Here's another one, less than 200 yards from the stand.:


It's a special place. 370" bulls? Not any more, another mile back in there maybe, back in where the outfitters are workin'. After 30 days of archery and 10 days of rifle deer those 370" bulls aren't going to walk by my tent or below my stand. There's better places to hunt elk and closer to home, but I keep going to this place because it makes me feel good. I go there and sit around, listening to the laughter, and the heartache, of hunts and friends long gone.

My next trip up there may be my last. Beetle-damaged trees are starting to tip over everywhere. If a couple more trees fall in camp I'll have to find another flat spot to pitch a tent - where elk live and relatively close to some water. A few more trees hit the ground down in "the stand" and the elk will go around that little piece of heaven. Change is inevitable in elk country; there's fire, wolves, drought, meadows closing shut with trees, and there's disease.....disease to the trees, the elk, or tired old elk hunters.



.


----------



## Dunkem

nice Goob, real nice.


----------



## torowy

Goob, you inspired me, I shot a deer in TX over thanksgiving with a shotgun  My first big game animal with a shotgun.


----------



## wyogoob

torowy said:


> Goob, you inspired me, I shot a deer in TX over thanksgiving with a shotgun  My first big game animal with a shotgun.


good on you


----------



## Azar

> Change is inevitable in elk country; there's fire, wolves, drought, meadows closing shut with trees, and there's disease.....disease to the trees, the elk, or tired old elk hunters.


You know Goob there is something intrinsically poetic about the fact that your favorite hunting spot is aging with you. It's been good to you all these years but as your body ages and gives you greater difficulty over the years, so does your beloved hunting ground. It's as if you are heading toward the same fate, together.


----------



## massmanute

I shot a fox once with a rifled slug from a shotgun. The damage was devastating. I was sorry afterward because to me it was a purposeless killing.


----------



## wyogoob

Azar said:


> You know Goob there is something intrinsically poetic about the fact that your favorite hunting spot is aging with you. It's been good to you all these years but as your body ages and gives you greater difficulty over the years, so does your beloved hunting ground. It's as if you are heading toward the same fate, together.


thanks

I'm hoping I can hang in there long enough to help my grandkids pack an elk or two out of there.



Merry Christmas


----------



## wyogoob

An honest 2 miles from the road
solo
64 yrs young
20 lbs overweight (my story)
no ATV
no camper
slept on the ground all but one night
no camp fire
no sleeping pad
no binoculars
no spotting scope 
no rangefinder
no cell phone
had 3 wolves and a 300-lb black bear around camp

I forgot one:
*no trail camera*

I own a couple trail cameras but only use them to film drug dealers and buglars in my back yard.

.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Assassin

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

How did you get that bear up onto the scale?


----------



## bekins24

Critter said:


> How did you get that bear up onto the scale?


Probably snagged it with a good old fashioned snare, then released it... how else would you do it right goob? haha


----------



## gdog

Critter said:


> How did you get that bear up onto the scale?


...he just asked nicely


----------



## wyogoob

Critter said:


> How did you get that bear up onto the scale?


ah, ha, ha, ho, hee, hee

It was hearsay; everybody on the mountain seen the bear but me.

.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> I'm using one of those small portable luggage scales to weigh everything. They're really handy.
> 
> By the looks of all the wild game meat, frozen and cured, at the Goobermeister Estate my next elk hunt won't be until 2023 at which point I'm thinkin' of using my old .35 Remington Model 141 pump.


2016


----------



## Dunkem

I just reread this whole thread, gotta be one of the best on here. You are the man, the myth, the legend!


----------



## Karl

wyogoob said:


> Harvested a Wyoming bull elk with a 12 gauge shotgun.
> 
> 
> The bull fell and slid under a log with his antlers bound up against a fallen tree above it. Between gravity and the two fallen trees the bull was two-blocked:
> 
> 
> steep:
> 
> 
> My GPS said the bull was 308 ft away when I shot it.
> 
> Weapon:
> 12 gauge Remington Model 870 ShurShot Cantilever
> Timney trigger (spring and sear) set at 2lbs 12 oz
> Burris Signature 1.5x6 scope
> Sighted in 0" at 150 yards
> 2 3/4" Remington Premier Core-Lokt Ultra Copper Solid saboted slugs.
> 
> First shot was in the neck and the bull stopped, obviously hurt. Second and third shot missed. Fourth shot dropped the animal. Talk about lucky; it's very thick timber and at 100 yards the shooting windows are few and far between.
> 
> It was hot, the bull was large-bodied so I de-boned the beast, on a steep hill, alone. I'm just not a fan of de-boning any big game animal in the field but ya do what ya gotta do.
> 
> The log made a nice seat and I de-boned three quarters while sitting on it:
> 
> 
> An honest 2 miles from the road
> solo
> 64 yrs young
> 20 lbs overweight (my story)
> no ATV
> no camper
> slept on the ground all but one night
> no camp fire
> no sleeping pad
> had 3 wolves and a 300-lb black bear around camp
> 
> Got the elk and my camp off the mountain and to the road in one rainy day. I only had to pack out the head and the horns and one quarter. An old friend with stout horses hauled out two quarters and my backpack. A "new" friend carried out another quarter. Special place in heaven for those kind people.
> 
> Early start:
> 
> 
> Not as hard as ptarmigan hunting but still tough nonetheless.
> 
> More later, the meat is a dang mess.


Great story and beautiful photos.

You would probably get published if you sent this in to one of the hunting magazines.

So this was last year. Good luck this year too.


----------



## wyogoob

Dunkem said:


> I just reread this whole thread, gotta be one of the best on here. You are the man, the myth, the legend!


Kind words, thank you.

.


----------



## sambo3006

Amazing story goob, congratulations! I was shocked by the picture of the point blank range recovered slug. If it won't expand at maximum velocity, it darned sure won't expand at longer range. I'll file that one away. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## brendo

Wait? You didn't miss??   to soon? That was a great story if I have 1/4 of the stories you have when I'm your age I'll be happy! Pretty cool to get it done with so little!


----------



## wyogoob

sambo3006 said:


> Amazing story goob, congratulations! I was shocked by the picture of the point blank range recovered slug. If it won't expand at maximum velocity, it darned sure won't expand at longer range. I'll file that one away. Thanks for sharing!


Not much expansion with the slugs at 103 yards or 2 yards, got me.

Here's another type of 12 gauge Remington sabot slug taken out of a whitetail shot at around 80 yards. Not much penetration, lots of expansion though:


----------



## 35whelen

Way to go! congrats on a great bull with a slug gun.


----------



## 35whelen

OH, it's an old one. Still, You could post pics like this every week and it wouldn't surprise me. "Goob killed another 6x6 with a wrist rocket"


----------



## royta

This is the best thread I've ever read.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## bamacpl

That was an awesome read!!! I as well as many others sure enjoy your stories!!
Goob--do you happen to know a guy by the name of John Staley who lives over there in "Evingston" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

*John Staley*



bamacpl said:


> That was an awesome read!!! I as well as many others sure enjoy your stories!!
> Goob--do you happen to know a guy by the name of John Staley who lives over there in "Evingston"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kind words, thank you.

There's a lot of Staleys in Evanston and it's interesting that you ask about them in this particular thread. There's a Staley that archery elk hunts the same drainage as I do and a number of years ago I talked to him during the bow hunt in the same place I shot this bull. He was an Evanston police officer at the time. I can't remember his first name. He would be about 45 yrs old now.

.


----------



## bamacpl

This guy is a huge chukar hunter & raises a dog breed called Munsterlander.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

*Isn't Munsterlander a type of cheese?*



bamacpl said:


> This guy is a huge chukar hunter & raises a dog breed called Munsterlander.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, don't know him.

.


----------



## wyogoob

*duh*



sambo3006 said:


> Amazing story goob, congratulations! I was shocked by the picture of the point blank range recovered slug. If it won't expand at maximum velocity, it darned sure won't expand at longer range. I'll file that one away. Thanks for sharing!


I've been thinking about what you said here. In all fairness to the Remington Copper Solids the un-expanded slug that I dug out of the bull's neck may have been one of the original 2 shots that hit the animal, not the "coup de grâce" shot. duh



With a heavy pack it's about 10 minutes from my ground blindn in the dark timber to my spike camp. In 1987 I shot a raghorn bull right where I'm at in the picture above....see post #50.


----------

